# Any words on 70-200 f/2.8 L II (non IS version)?



## myone (Nov 13, 2012)

As we all know, the EF 70-200 f2.8 IS II has been out for a while now. Any words if its sibling 70-200 2.8 L II is coming out any time soon? The lens was released roughly about 17 years ago (since 1995) and it is still a good lens. 

I am thinking to get a 2.8 non IS version and afraid a new one is on the list being released soon. I don't need it right away, so I can wait.

Heard anything, anyone? Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2012)

myone said:


> As we all know, the EF 70-200 f2.8 IS II has been out for a while now. Any words if its sibling 70-200 2.8 L II is coming out any time soon? The lens was released roughly about 17 years ago (since 1995) and it is still a good lens.
> 
> I am thinking to get a 2.8 non IS version and afraid a new one is on the list being released soon. I don't need it right away, so I can wait.
> 
> Heard anything, anyone? Thanks



At this range and at f2.8, having "IS" is a huge PLUS for me.


----------



## dhofmann (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they stop making non-IS telephoto lenses.

Anyway, a 70-200mm f/2.8L II USM would probably cost only about $400 less than the IS II.


----------



## iaind (Nov 16, 2012)

Original 70-200 2.8 rumoured to be out of production. A replacement would probably cost at least double looking at current launch prices.

If you need 2.8 go for it or save for the Is II version. Non IS was sharper than MkI IS


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2012)

a Mark II won't happen. Grab the original before they are all gone.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 17, 2012)

myone said:


> I am thinking to get a 2.8 non IS version and afraid a new one is on the list being released soon. I don't need it right away, so I can wait.



Canon has a very good IS system which gives them an edge over the competition, it makes little sense for them to produce new lenses w/o IS except for some cases like dedicated event lenses (like 24-70/2.8) or ultrawides.


----------



## eddiemrg (Nov 17, 2012)

a friend of mine just landed me one f2.8 non-IS.
Amazing.


----------

